# Aktuelle Lieferzeiten Radon ZR Team 6.0



## Avalon (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen ,

ich bin an einem ZR Team 6.0 interessiert.
Kann mir jemand freundlicherweise was zu den Lieferzeiten sagen?

Rahmengröße wäre 18 Zoll, welche laut HS Bikediscount reichlich verfügbar wäre. 


Grüße


----------



## ChaosB99 (3. Juni 2011)

Also bisher haben meine Nachnahme-Bestellungen immer ca. 5-6 Werktage gedauert, wenn im Shop lagernd angezeigt wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetsurfer (3. Juni 2011)

Mein Race 6.0 stand auch auf grün und hat per Nachnahme 12 Kalendertage in Anspruch genommen. Das war im Mai.


----------



## mynoxin (3. Juni 2011)

hab meins am 30. bestellt und sit auf dem weg zu mir. morgen (aber eher montag) wirds da sein.​


----------

